# New Trolling Motor = Awsome Wife



## Specknreds (Oct 15, 2008)

When my wife got home from work, she asked me to unload the trunk of her car. I wish that ya'll could have seen my face. There was a bow mounted Minn Kota Edge. I guess that I'll need to part with my (no telling how old) Motor Guide Bill Dance series trolling motor. It took a half roll of electric tape to hold it together. 

HHHmmmm!!!! I wonder what I did to deserve this ( or what I'm going to need to do)


----------



## russ010 (Oct 15, 2008)

more like what YOU'RE going to have to do :---) 

awesome on the trolling motor - you must be doing something right


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 15, 2008)

Congrats on the new TM !


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 15, 2008)

Whats bad is my boat is in the shop and I have a trip planned for Friday. If they get it fixed tomorrow, I guess I'll be up late installing it. I'll post some pics as soon as I can (hopefully with some fish).


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 15, 2008)

congrats on the trolling motor ,i bet she gets the upper hand though =D>


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 15, 2008)

Most of the time you are right, she has the upper hand. But, she lets me fish just about anytime I want too.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 15, 2008)

i hear that they aint nothing wrong with that i have been married 18 years and i dont have to ask to go.sounds like you got a good wife hang on to her


----------



## SlimeTime (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats! Hope you get it on in time to use it

.....and does your wife have a single sister :mrgreen: 

ST


----------



## ben2go (Oct 16, 2008)

She just wants ya'll outta the house so she can do what she wants without ya knowing. :LMFAO:


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 16, 2008)

ben2go said:


> She just wants ya'll outta the house so she can do what she wants without ya knowing. :LMFAO:


 that dont bother me if they can handle it atleast i am fishing


----------



## bcritch (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats on the new motor.... Sounds like your wife is a keeper.......Very cool


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 16, 2008)

sounds like you got a house to clean and some dish's to wash... :mrgreen: haha joking, wish my girlfriend would bring me some good stuff home. ive just about got her talked into buying me a boat trailer though, just gotta keep braking her down, but i got a good excuse ( hunni its a real good deal but i spent all my money on that damn ring i baught you last week)


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 16, 2008)

Almost every post has some truth to it. We have been married for 10 years. I'm keeping her for a while longer. I believe that everyone needs an " escape or get away" from everything. My escape is fishing/boating. There is just something about being 10-25 miles from civilization, Just you and a good friend and Gods creation.

Back to the important parts!! I picked up my boat this afternoon from the shop and just installed the TM. It should be a good test trial tomorrow. Winds 5-15 knots protected waters light to moderate chop.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 16, 2008)

Specknreds said:


> Almost every post has some truth to it. We have been married for 10 years. I'm keeping her for a while longer. I believe that everyone needs an " escape or get away" from everything. My escape is fishing/boating. There is just something about being 10-25 miles from civilization, Just you and a good friend and Gods creation.
> 
> Back to the important parts!! I picked up my boat this afternoon from the shop and just installed the TM. It should be a good test trial tomorrow. Winds 5-15 knots protected waters light to moderate chop.



Yep, definitely have to have that getaway time! Be sure and let us know how the test trial goes! 8)


----------



## Jim (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice score! Awesome wife! :beer:


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 18, 2008)

The sea trial: It turned out to be one of the most beatiful days that we have had in a while (overcast and COOL). It's still running in the mid to high 80's . The wind was calm until lunch. After lunch, it picked up to 15 - 20 knots. Needless to say, the new trolling motor received a serious workout. We were on the water for 8 1/2 hours and I used it the whole time. My old TM and battery would have never lasted that many hours.

I hope this will help someone in making their decision on TM's. I really wanted a tm around 54lbs of thrust. The one I received as a gift from my wife is a 40 lbs. It realy shocked me how well it pushed my boat. My boat is 14' and weighted to the max with 120 quart ice chest (40lbs of ice + fish), batteries, flooring, compartments, seats, 170 + lbs 4-stroke, fishing gear, 2 - 200lbs + guys, etc. I'm sort of happy that she didn't spend the extra $150 on a bigger one, but on the other hand as Tim Allen would say MORE POWER uurr!!! uurr!!

Oh yea! We caught fish the entire 8 1/2 hours. That's on a different post.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 18, 2008)

congrats on the motor and catch =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 18, 2008)




----------

